# Have to brag on her even though she'll make me pay for it later!



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

So tonight we got paid and I took Shasta with me to fill the tank in my van. I put her collar on her and just grabbed her leash. Didnt clip it on or anything. She walked in a perfect heel all the way out to the van and stopped and sat when i said stop. 

She settled down pretty easily compared to normal on the way to and from the gas station. Then.... THEN!!!!

I let her out of the car and she stayed glued to my side. Impressed? because i sure was! She usually bounces off to sniff the flower beds and comes back. No sniffing!

So i decided to take her out to the little field area we have across the street from our house and let her run around off leash. 

Once again, she blew my socks off. She didnt go far. She stayed about 15 ft from me at all times. When i told her to come, she came and put herself in a heel on my right side (where i prefer and where i've taught her to heel since its my stronger side). Practiced heel and stop a few times and then free so she got her reward for being a good girl. 

Apparently tonight she found her brain for a little while and was an absolute angel!!! Obeyed EVERYTHING perfectly like when i asked her and she stayed close by. Normally when i take her out across the street i have our 20ft lead on her. Didnt feel the need tonight because well there were NO distractions except for an owl who apparently found a mouse not too far from us. 

Its nice to see training pay off. She did soooooo good. 

But now that i've bragged on her, she's gonna forget where she leaves her brain and drive me crazy again for a little while lol because thats just how she is. 

i'll see about getting a video soon. Hopefully my husband will do better than he usually does and Shasta will be amazing again. I'm so proud of her!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Nice,i like sucess stories in the AM. Good job Shasta and congrats to you as the trainer.:toasting:
Maggi


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Congratulations! I know how proud you must feel seeing your hard work pay off!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Good girl Shasta, and congrats to you mommy.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks guys! I'm really proud of her! She did a repeat performance tonight though not as much focus. We'll work on it but she came when she was called every single time. She did a perfect heel from the feed to the house (not very far but still). The field was the only place tonight she couldnt seem to focus. lol. She's doing so good!!!


----------

